# Probefahrt Meta TR 29



## Lucas_kph (27. Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich interessiere mich für das Commencal Meta TR 29 und würde es einfach gerne mal testen. 
Gibt es Jemanden, der aus der Nähe von Mannheim, Heidelberg oder näherer Umgebung kommt und das Bike in Größe M oder L fährt? 

Viele Grüße
Lucas


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Oktober 2021)

L in 76706.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (27. Oktober 2021)

Lucas_kph schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich interessiere mich für das Commencal Meta TR 29 und würde es einfach gerne mal testen.
> Gibt es Jemanden, der aus der Nähe von Mannheim, Heidelberg oder näherer Umgebung kommt und das Bike in Größe M oder L fährt?
> ...


Hast du mal in der HD Freeride Gruppe gefragt?


----------



## Lucas_kph (28. Oktober 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Hast du mal in der HD Freeride Gruppe gefragt?


Noch nicht, aber danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Sascha_89 (2. November 2021)

Ich hätte das AM in Größe L in 67259


----------



## VeloNewbie (12. Januar 2022)

Schließe mich der Frage an, allerdings im Kölner Raum. 

Gibt es jemanden, der mir sein Meta TR in L zu einer Probefahrt zur Verfügung stellen würde?

Beste Grüße

Christian


----------



## Enduro_Berti (18. Februar 2022)

_Fährt jemand im Raum Berlin ein Meta TR in M oder L?_
_
Liebe Grüße_
_Berti_

EDIT_________
Hat sich erledigt hab jetzt eins in M. Fährt gut


----------

